# Sangfroidish vs Skyman



## The Omskivar (Jul 25, 2015)

[size=+2]*Sangfroidish vs Skyman*[/size]


Spoiler: Arena & Restrictions



*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* 34%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO, direct healing limited to 2/Pokémon, Chill limited to 5/Pokémon
*Arena Description:* the Bastion

If you found yourself among a mere handful of survivors in the shattered remnants of a post-apocalyptic fantasy world, what would your first priority be? Searching for survivors? Hunting down the origin of this tragedy? Or just duking it out with your bizarre monster-pets right there in the middle of the world's last remaining safe haven? If you answered anything but the third option, you don't know the people of Asber. Fortunately, with nothing better to do but monologue until the Kid returns with cores, Rucks has agreed to allow this inapropos tomfoolery, with the caveat that no harm comes to his precious Bastion.

The Bastion is a large chunk of land suspended in the midst of a void spanning as far as the eye can see, and the battle is held in the plaza to the south around the central Monument. (Any Pokémon cast into the void is dropped back onto the arena moments later.) For the purposes of this battle the earth it is composed of is a few metres thick, deep enough for a very small Pokémon to Dig a tunnel through it without falling through and to facilitate most Ground-type moves. The Foundations to the sides are all empty, save for the one siting the Bastion's Distillery. In a show of traditional Caelondian hospitality, Rucks has urged the trainers to help themselves to its contents, although he can only spare one serving of each of the spirits that survived. When a Pokémon is sent out, it must be assigned two of the remaining spirits from the Distillery to imbibe, which confer various passive bonuses upon them for the duration of the battle. Its contents and their effects are thus:


*Squirt Cider:* raises the drinker's max health to 110%.
*Black Rye:* raises the drinker's max energy to 110%.
*Lifewine:* when the drinker's health is reduced to 0%, it does not faint, and its health is restored to 10%. Only activates once.
*Stabsinthe:* when struck by a contact move, the drinker deals 1% damage in retaliation.
*Leechade:* the drinker recovers 1% health from each physical attack it deals.
*Cham-pain:* all attacks used by or against the drinker have their final damage raised by 2%.
*Werewhiskey:* doubles critical hit chance under 33% health. Stacks with any and all other crit ratio boosts.
*Whale Ale:* doubles the drinker's STAB bonus (stacks with Adaptability).
Lastly, the Monument the Pokémon are battling around is very delicate, and the only chance of restoring the destroyed world to its former glory. As such, Rucks will react very severely to any damage inflicted to it. Ranged attacks that pass through the middle of the arena or miss have a 30% chance to strike the Monument, and moves affecting the entire arena will always do so. When this happens, Rucks will rush to its defense by taking a potshot at the offending Pokémon with his Army Carbine (dealing 5% Steel damage) or siccing one of the Bastion's pets on it (either a Squirt for 2% typeless damage, an Anklegator for 5% Ground damage, a mechanical Pyth for 10% Steel damage with a 30% chance of inflicting a burn, or a Pecker for 3% Flying damage). The specific retort he chooses is randomly determined, each having an equal chance of being selected.


*Sangfroidish's active squad*

 *Quelana* the female Braixen <Blaze> @ Sun Stone
 *Zulf* the male Ralts <Synchronize> @ Dawn Stone
 *Artorias* the male Honedge <No Guard> @ Dusk Stone
 *Queen Anne* the female Krokorok <Intimidate> @ Smooth Rock
 *Rhyme* the female Woobat <Unaware> @ Soothe Bell
 *Sissel* the male Zorua <Illusion> @ Black Glasses
 *The Kid* the male Timburr <Guts> @ Eviolite
 *Logan* the male Abra <Inner Focus>
 *Rucks* the male Skiddo <Sap Sipper>
 *Slinger Jawson* the male Horsea <Sniper>


*Skyman's active squad*

 *Fenris* the male Riolu <Steadfast>
 *Jack* the male Marshtomp <Torrent>
 *Roxas* the male Pikachu <Static> @ Thunder Stone
 *Loom* the female Shroomish <Poison Heal>
 *Psy* the female Kirlia <Trace>
 *Star* the female Staravia <Intimidate>
 *Lance* the male Ralts <Trace> @ Dawn Stone
 *Rambo* the male Gurdurr <Guts> @ Link Cable
 *Axel* the male Growlithe <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Fireburn* the male Cyndaquil <Blaze>

Next Round
-Skyman sends out
-Sangfroidish sends out and commands
-Skyman commands
-I do my best with this, having never played Bastion at all.  Correct me if I screw something up!


----------



## Skyman (Jul 28, 2015)

So while I still have internet/power...

Come on, *Psy*! I'll take the *Whale Ale* and *Black Rye*


----------



## Meowth (Jul 28, 2015)

> having never played Bastion at all


You should fix that, and not even for the battle's sake.

Of course I'll have to open this match with one of my Bastion-monikered duders, and I think my best option among them is Slinger Jawson! (I would have gone with Artorias instead of nestling into the theme, but taking No Guarded Hypnoses would just be gross.) He can have a shot each of Lifewine and Werewhiskey.

Naturally you're quicker on the draw, so you should be able to fire off a *Flash Cannon* before you can get put to sleep. If she puts up a Protect, set your sights on her with *Focus Energy* so you can deal some deadlier shots later on.

If indeed you are put to sleep thereafter, switch to *Sleep Talk*; otherwise keep right on firing. If she has up a Light Screen, switch to *Waterfall*.

*Flash Cannon/Focus Energy ~ Flash Cannon/Sleep Talk/Waterfall ~ Flash Cannon/Sleep Talk/Waterfall*


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 9, 2015)

(late) *DQ Warning for Skyman.*  You have *24 hours* to post!


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 10, 2015)

nnnh you know what I think I can extend this a bit more, let's call it *48 hours from now* until I have to DQ Skyman


----------



## Skyman (Aug 11, 2015)

Whoopsie, forgot about this since it didn't pop up in my subscribed thread list for some reason.

Anyways Psy, that first Flash Cannon is gonna hurt, but after that you won't have to worry about it - use *Disable* to get rid of it for a bit, while simultaneously locking him out of his command order. Then, use *Thunder Wave* and *Will-o-Wisp* on him, to show him what's what.

*Disable (Flash Cannon)~Thunder Wave~Will-o-Wisp*


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 27, 2015)

Taking the passing advice of some random kid, Sangfroidish and Skyman arrived at the Bastion by use of Skyman's Kirlia, with The Omskivar following close behind with his Drowzee.  Truth be told, it was really an odd location--when the stranger had mentioned "the end of the world," The Omskivar had thought him deeply disturbed.  Naturally, he had taken the reffing job regardless (money is money), but now that he was here, he couldn't deny that, at least physically, this place did look like the literal end of the world.  As far as the eye could see, there was...nothing.  Just a monument in the middle of a cobblestone plaza, and two Trainers ready to go.

Skyman elected to keep his Kirlia out for the battle, and while Sangfroidish summoned his gunslingin' Horsea, a mustachioed man brought out a tray of drinks.  Skyman looked expectantly at Psy, who thought for a moment before taking a swill from an amber-colored bottle.  She gulped heavily, then smacked her lips and grabbed an oddly-shaped green drink, opening it to release a somewhat-pungent aroma--judging from her expression, it didn't taste much better.  Sangfroidish smirked, then grabbed two bottles without hesitation, tipped Slinger Jawson's head back, and poured the contents down his Pokemon's snout like a funnel.

The Omskivar waved his flags as the Pokemon assumed their positions on opposite sides of the monument.

Team Skyman
OO





Psy (F) <Sniper> Whale Ale/Black Rye
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 110%
*Status:* Feeling a little looser.  Keeping, like, her spirit flowing, man.

Team Sangfroidish
OO





Slinger Jawson (M) <Sniper> Lifewine/Werewhiskey
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Coughing.  Glad he learned how to keep himself upright.

*Round 1*​
Psy's eyes glinted as she probed her opponent's mind.  She found a sort of pride that Jawson had in his critical-hit power, and, after a little headsearching, she copied the neural maps that gave him this ability.  Might as well fight fire with fire, right?  Jawson, however, decided to fight with Steel instead, the spirits frothing at the end of his snout a bit as an orb of light began to swell inside of it.  With a nasally cry, a beam of light spewed forth, headed straight toward the monument.  Rucks grabbed his Army Carbine, but settled down as the beam narrowly missed, striking Psy in the chest.  She slid backward, though she didn't fall over, instead throwing a hand out when the attack was finished and scrunching her face in concentration.

Jawson smirked (kind of, Horsea don't really have expressive faces) and prepared to ready another attack, but found himself unable to do so.  Confused, he tried again, putting a little grunt into it, but ended up with only a headache.  It was Psy's turn to smirk.  Her red horns began to vibrate, not unlike two oddly-shaped cell phones receiving calls at the same time, and a jolt of electricity sprang across the cobbles to dance across Jawson's scales.  The Horsea shivered, though he experienced no real pain; he attempted to hop forward, indignantly, but found himself unable to move.

Psy's crests continued to hum, until they suddenly lit ablaze with blue, mystical fire.  The flames seeped from their origins to form a flickering ball, which swerved lazily across the plaza toward the helpless Dragon Pokemon.  Jawson squeaked in fear, but sighed when the attack sputtered out uselessly on the cobbles to his left.  A sudden spasm tightened his muscles before he could retaliate, however, and he fell over, watching a sideways Omskivar wave his flags.

*Round 1 End*

Team Skyman
OO





Psy (F) <Sniper> Whale Ale/Black Rye
*Health:* 88%
*Energy:* 99%
*Status:* Hoping that was a fluke and not the spirits.

Team Sangfroidish
OO





Slinger Jawson (M) <Sniper> Lifewine/Werewhiskey
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 96%
*Status:* Starting to feel some drinkin' rage.  Paralyzed (severe; 25% failure chance, .25x Speed).  Flash Cannon disabled (2 more actions).​
*Calculations*
Flash Cannon- 12% damage, 4% energy
Disable- 4% energy
(nothing)
Thunder Wave- 4% energy
(nothing)
Will-o-Wisp- 3% energy

Referee Notes
-I AM SO SORRY I was planning on watching a let's play of Bastion to get that reffing bonus and ultimately did not even do that.  So I won't be collecting that but hopefully I will be reffing this sooner from now on!
-Flash Cannon did not lower Special Defense.  It also almost hit the monument.
-Disable did indeed nullify Jawson's command string.  The third action probably would have been a Waterfall, since it's an alternative offensive option, but...
-Slinger Jawson parafailed on the third action.
-Will-o-Wisp missed, and I even gave it a 5% accuracy bump since Jawson wasn't going anywhere.  It did not hit the monument.

Next Round
-Skyman commands
-Sangfroidish commands
-I ref


----------



## Meowth (Aug 27, 2015)

Just butting in to say you seem to have mixed up Psy's health and energy figures between the opening and closing summaries. She should have 100% - 12% = 88% health and 110% - 11% = 99% energy.


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 27, 2015)

Youuuuu are correct, of course, I kept getting my spirits mixed up. It should be fixed!


----------



## Skyman (Sep 11, 2015)

oh man, I thought I commanded for this ages ago whoopsie.

*Thunderbolt* him all the way Psy. Should he protect or be unhittable, use *Calm Mind*

*Thunderbolt/Calm Mind x3*


----------



## Meowth (Sep 11, 2015)

Well, this is mildly awful

Start by* Disabl*ing that Thunderbolt, then get your *Focus Energy* up. Finally, if she was sucessfully disabled, and reverted to Calm Mind instead of Struggling or doing nothing, use* Clear Smog*; otherwise use *Flash Cannon*.

*Disable ~ Focus Energy ~ Clear Smog/Flash Cannon*


----------

